# I'm not sure that he did it



## sr artist

¡Hola a todos !

Quiero decir en español : " I'm not sure that he did it" ...

Gracias !


----------



## Salsamore

No estoy seguro que lo haya hecho.


----------



## sr artist

Muchas gracias Salsamore !


----------



## Feña

"No estoy seguro(a) de que lo hizo" ya que es un tiempo "simple"... 
no "perfecto"


----------



## Salsamore

Feña said:


> "No estoy seguro(a) de que lo hizo" ya que es un tiempo "simple"...
> no "perfecto"


"Estar seguro" usa el subjuntivo, ¿no? O ¿depende?


----------



## Feña

Perdon... a que te refieres con subjuntivo?, no me suena con ese nombre... algun otro?


----------



## Salsamore

Perdón ... quiero decir: después de la frase "*no* estar seguro/a de que", se usa el subjuntivo, ¿no?


----------



## Feña

Entiendo tu pregunta, pero explicame lo que es un subjuntivo, por que no lo conosco todavia parece =(


----------



## ampurdan

Salsamore said:


> No estoy seguro que lo haya hecho.



Estoy de acuerdo. También:

"No estoy seguro de que lo hiciera" usando un tiempo simple.


----------



## Salsamore

Feña said:


> Entiendo tu pregunta, pero explicame lo que es un subjuntivo, por que no lo conosco todavia parece =(


Nunca pensé que se lo explicaría a un(a) nativ@. 

El subjuntivo es el modo usado para expresionar deseos, mandatos, dudas, posibilidades y sentimientos. En contraste, el indicativo expresiona hechos o la certeza.
Indicativo: Pienso que *tiene* un carro nuevo.
Subjuntivo: Dudo que *tenga* un carro nuevo.​¿Me explico? Tal vez usas el subjuntivo sin darte cuenta.


----------



## Memories

Estoy de acuedro, también. 

Cuando dices "estoy seguro", no hay duda. 

Pero, cuando dices "no estoy seguro", hay dude, y por lo tanto, usas el subjuntivo.


----------



## sr artist

Gracias a todos....

Pero, aún estoy confundido, porque, in el libro famoso de los verbos (501 verbos..) dice que el imperfecto subjunctivo esta utilizado cuando la cláusula independiente es : imperfecto, preterito,potential simple, o imperfecto subjunctivo.

Aquí hay una cláusula independiente que es presente de indicativo, por lo tanto, no se puede utilizar el imperfecto subjunctivo......correcto ?.....

Yo creo que lo mejor es utilizar el perfecto de subjunctivo....ej: ....que lo haya hecho.....

¿sí?....¿no?......yo no estoy seguro.....


----------



## ampurdan

No sé qué dirá ese libro, pero así es como yo lo digo:

"No estoy seguro de que Pablo lo haya hecho hoy, puede que lo hiciera ayer".
"No estoy seguro de que Pablo lo hiciera ayer, puede que lo haya hecho hoy".

Me parece tolerable:

"No estoy seguro de que lo hiciera hoy".

Me suena mal:

"*No estoy seguro de que lo haya hecho ayer".


----------



## SevenDays

sr artist said:


> Gracias a todos....
> 
> Pero, aún estoy confundido, porque, in el libro famoso de los verbos (501 verbos..) dice que el imperfecto subjunctivo esta utilizado cuando la cláusula independiente es : imperfecto, preterito,potential simple, o imperfecto subjunctivo.
> 
> Aquí hay una cláusula independiente que es presente de indicativo, por lo tanto, no se puede utilizar el imperfecto subjunctivo......correcto ?.....
> 
> Yo creo que lo mejor es utilizar el perfecto de subjunctivo....ej: ....que lo haya hecho.....
> 
> ¿sí?....¿no?......yo no estoy seguro.....


 
Hola, 

A mi modo de entender.....

El asunto es que el inglés no está en el modo subjuntivo. En inglés, no se usa el subjuntivo en situaciones que puedan o no pueda existir. 
I'm not sure that he did it (Maybe he did it. Maybe he didn't do it)

Además, en inglés, en cláusulas que empiezan con "that", se usa el modo subjuntivo con verbos expresan una demanda, pedido, o recomendación. La oración I'm not sure that he did it no cumple con este requisito, por lo tanto no es subjuntivo. La frase "not sure" no determina el modo subjuntivo

Entonces, si el inglés no está en el modo subjuntivo, entonces yo uso el pretérito y no el subjuntivo en el castellano.
_ 
No estoy seguro que lo hizo.
_ 
saludos


----------



## BrendaPR

No estoy seguro de que él lo hizo


----------



## sr artist

SevenDays said:


> Hola,
> 
> A mi modo de entender.....
> 
> El asunto es que el inglés no está en el modo subjuntivo. En inglés, no se usa el subjuntivo en situaciones que puedan o no pueda existir.
> I'm not sure that he did it (Maybe he did it. Maybe he didn't do it)
> 
> Además, en inglés, en cláusulas que empiezan con "that", se usa el modo subjuntivo con verbos expresan una demanda, pedido, o recomendación. La oración I'm not sure that he did it no cumple con este requisito, por lo tanto no es subjuntivo. La frase "not sure" no determina el modo subjuntivo
> 
> Entonces, si el inglés no está en el modo subjuntivo, entonces yo uso el pretérito y no el subjuntivo en el castellano.
> _
> No estoy seguro que lo hizo.
> _
> saludos



Muchas gracias.....

pero, hay muchas veces cuando inglés no usa sub. pero español lo usa......

Ejemplos que usan el subjunctivo en español son (pues...hay muchos):  esperar que, desear que, dudar que, creer que........ y en inglés no es subjunctivo.....

Mi pregunta es cuando sabe ud. con seguridad que la cláusula independiente es presente subjunctivo (ej: yo dudo que)  , y la oración dependiente es tiempo pasado   (pero no es perfecto, por lo menos en inglés no es) como en inglés "he did it" , cual tiempo le usa ?

"he did it" (lo hizo)   suena preterito.....  pero, no es possible aquí porque la cláusula ind. es   subjunctivo.......

 ¡Mil gracias ! Siempre quiero entender mas......


----------



## sr artist

ok....   tal vez esta frase no es subjunctivo....  Pero es confuso porque en todos los libros que tengo, dicen que es subjunctivo cuando hay duda o incertidumbre ,o miedo, pena, o un otro sentimiento.....


----------



## ampurdan

Insisto: por supuesto que va con subjuntivo. Desconozco si en otros países es normal decir "no estoy seguro de que lo hizo", por las otras respuestas que has recibido, parece que sí, pero desde luego lo normal aquí es decirlo con subjuntivo (pretérito perfecto o imperfecto, según los casos explicados antes), no con indicativo.


----------



## sr artist

ampurdan said:


> No sé qué dirá ese libro, pero así es como yo lo digo:
> 
> "No estoy seguro de que Pablo lo haya hecho hoy, puede que lo hiciera ayer".
> "No estoy seguro de que Pablo lo hiciera ayer, puede que lo haya hecho hoy".
> 
> Me parece tolerable:
> 
> "No estoy seguro de que lo hiciera hoy".
> 
> Me suena mal:
> 
> "*No estoy seguro de que lo haya hecho ayer".



gracias otra vez....

  De acuerdo.....debe ser subjunctivo. Pero, cuando usted dice "no estoy seguro de que Pablo lo hiciera ayer....." ud. esta usando el imperfecto de subjunctivo y no esta de acuerdo con la cláusula independiente ( es presente de indicativo)...
¿cierto ?

Gracias por la ayuda. Estoy aprendiendo mucho.  
El libro de verbos de que estoy leyendo es "Barron's 501 Spanish verbs" . Es muy famoso.....  y el libro dice que _*no puede usar el imperfecto de subjunctivo en el oración dependiente cuando la cláusula independiente es presente de indicativo.....*
_
En otras palabras, esta bien decir "no *estaba* seguro de que lo hiciera ayer". 
Pero, mi problema no es esta frase........

¡ Otra vez, mil gracias a todos !


----------



## ampurdan

No lo sé, St Artist. Quizá ese libro recoja el uso latinoamericano y no el peninsular. Lo que sí sé es que no solo es perfectamente correcto decir "no estoy seguro de que lo hiciera ayer", es que no hay otra forma normal de decirlo en mi país: ni "no estoy seguro de que lo hizo", ni "no estoy seguro de que lo haya hecho ayer".


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con *ampurdan*. El indicativo no debería usarse con _no estoy seguro de que_.

Por lo que se desprende de otros hilos que han tratado el tema:

_no estoy seguro de que lo haya hecho _(es la forma habitual de decirlo en Argentina y en otros países de Hispanoamérica)

_no estoy seguro de que lo hiciera_ (es la forma preferida en España)


----------



## sr artist

gracias ampurdan......
Es por este que necesito vivir en españa.....donde se habla español....... 
Es demasiado difícil aprender una idioma por  libros y cursos......!!


----------



## sr artist

¡Mil gracias Bocha, (y ampurdan) ! Por fin tengo un poco de buena lógica.....!

Yo creí que (según mi libro de verbos)   " que haya hecho" fuera posible......pero...... *no estaba* *seguro* ....  je je : )
Aún me gustaría hablar con los autores de este libro de verbos......


----------



## neal41

sr artist said:


> Gracias a todos....
> 
> Pero, aún estoy confundido, porque, in el libro famoso de los verbos (501 verbos..) dice que el imperfecto subjunctivo esta utilizado cuando la cláusula independiente es : imperfecto, preterito,potential simple, o imperfecto subjunctivo.
> 
> Aquí hay una cláusula independiente que es presente de indicativo, por lo tanto, no se puede utilizar el imperfecto subjunctivo......correcto ?.....


 
_A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_ by Butt and Benjamin says, "Despite the claims of many traditional grammars, there are no rigid rules of tense agreement between main and subordinate clauses, but the following patterns are the most usual combinations:"

One of the patterns is present indicative in the main clause + imperfect subjunctive in a subordinate clause. "Es imposible que lo dijera."


----------



## Istriano

_No estoy seguro de que lo haya hecho_ _hoy/ayer/hace dos meses _is normally used in many parts of Central and Northern Spain.
It is more than correct according to Manuel Seco (who says we can say either _La guerra terminó/ha terminado hace tres meses_)
and according to the newest RAE grammar.
We've seen many WordReference users being okay with this usage, even with past adverbials like ayer.
This is common in País Vasco, Navarra, sometimes in Aragón and Madrid.

See the anterior discussion: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2288722



Lurrezko said:


> Yo concuerdo con Santi: ambas me parecen correctas. El uso de *haya hecho* me suena más español, pero el imperfecto de subjuntivo también suena natural.
> 
> Saludos





Pinairun said:


> Quizá el problema esté en _ayer_.
> Creo que en el español de América no usan el pretérito perfecto para algo que sucedió ayer.
> En España, sin embargo, a veces sí.
> 
> Creo que lo ha hecho ayer = Quizá lo haya hecho ayer.
> Creo que lo hizo ayer = Quizá lo hiciera ayer.
> 
> A mí me suena más natural "haya hecho".



Kempas and other linguists who study the present perfect in continental Spanish (in both indicative and subjunctive form) found out,
that regardless of grammar rules, the usage is very asymmetric in Spain:

1. Basque Country, Navarra, and Northern Castille favor the compound form
2. Galicia never uses the compound form
3. Andalucía, Cantabria and Canary Islands use the compund form sparingly
4. There's been a shift in Asturias, maybe linked to linguistic change (Asturiano is not official in Asturias, and many people consider it a dialect),
   so people trying to avoid the dialect are overusing the compound form, in the way similar to North of Castilla and Basque Country.

As for Madrid, I've heard all of these:
_Ya/Hoy lo he hecho ~ Ya/Hoy lo hice.
Lo he hecho ayer ~ Lo hice ayer
Espero que lo hayas hecho / hicieras ya/hoy/ayer_

The relatively high frequency of ayer with _pretérito perfecto compuesto _in Castillian Spanish has made
some authors to include it into the adverbials of recency, together with _hoy_. 
For example María José Serrano in her ''Gramática del discurso'' (AKAL).

In Madrid, because of the immigration from both Andalucía and Northern Castille you can hear both uses coliding:
_Ya lo hice. Lo hice hoy. Lo has hecho ayer. _What may sound okay to some Madrileños, may sound strange to other Madrileños. 

I would be rich if I received 10 eurocents everytime I hear(d) usage different than the one we've learned (compuesto with _hoy/ya_, simple with _ayer_)...
And I'm not even talking about Galicia and Canaries, but Madrid and both Castilles.


----------



## Istriano

neal41 said:


> _A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_ by Butt and Benjamin says, "Despite the claims of many traditional grammars, there are no rigid rules of tense agreement between main and subordinate clauses, but the following patterns are the most usual combinations:"
> 
> One of the patterns is present indicative in the main clause + imperfect subjunctive in a subordinate clause. "Es imposible que lo dijera."



Butt & Benjamin (2004: 231), en su gramática opinan que, a menudo, el PP de
subjuntivo y el imperfecto de subjuntivo pueden utilizarse de forma intercambiable, citando los
siguientes tres ejemplos, todos de valor aorístico:


> _a. Es imposible que lo haya hecho/que lo hiciera/hiciese.
> b. Niega que su mujer le abriera/abriese/haya abierto la puerta.
> c. Algunos no aceptan que Colón descubriera/descubriese/haya descubierto América_.


----------

